
Amendment will allow Verisign to increase .COM domain prices - mittermayr
https://www.icann.org/public-comments/com-amendment-3-2020-01-03-en
======
mittermayr
Here’s a direct link to read some of the public comments on this:
[https://mm.icann.org/pipermail/comments-com-
amendment-3-03ja...](https://mm.icann.org/pipermail/comments-com-
amendment-3-03jan20/2020q1/thread.html)

I am not particularly alarmed by the 28% increase every six years (like
someone commented), perhaps that’s even a good thing to free up a bit of the
massive domain squatting we’ve ended up in, but I do worry about this just
being the start of what could be a string of amendments aiming to increase
prices significantly, and with it, pricing out individuals and bootstrappers.

